

Why Google or Yahoo should buy Twitter. - mspeiser
http://laserlike.com/2008/11/14/why-google-or-yahoo-should-buy-twitter/

======
prospero
_Twitter offers a potentially superior signal to noise ratio than blog
content_

Does anyone agree with this? I don't think brevity implies a greater density
of information; often it means there's none at all.

There's no context to real-time information, no opportunity for its audience
to either discuss or ignore it, and therefore no way to judge its relevance.
The author seems to feel that the sheer _newness_ of a Twitter feed guarantees
its importance, but I think the chances of 140 characters written five minutes
ago being more relevant than the topmost Google result is close to nil.

~~~
danielrhodes
I don't think it has anything to do with SN ratio, but attention. Twitter gets
quite a bit of time from each person a month, and therefore it is a valuable
service.

~~~
sahaj
from how many people though? i'm willing to bet not that many.

------
foulmouthboy
I would think Yahoo is having enough trouble with their own business model. To
me, it wouldn't make sense to take on something that's, so far, been almost
impossible to monetize.

------
sahaj
too expensive for how much money it brings in. plus, it doesn't add anything
to the google experience.

does twitter hold any patents? i read a while back that software patents don't
apply unless they are somehow linked to hardware.

------
swombat
Please, no, those guys have fucked up enough start-ups already, leave Twitter
alone!

~~~
kirubakaran
Video of you crying like the "leave Britney alone" 'guy' please...

~~~
swombat
Can't... all my tears were spent on previous start-ups.

------
mvid
doesn't google own jaiku? and isnt jaiku just twitter++?

~~~
tlrobinson
Twitter has much more mindshare than Jaiku, at least among the people I know.

~~~
bdotdub
yeah and it doesn't help they closed down invites for n months after they got
acquired and wasted time porting their codebase over onto app engine

------
crabapple
where is uncov dude when you need him? twitter is another example of a service
that is slavishly adored by a microaudience but means nothing to 99.999% of
the rest of the world and NEVER WILL. frankly yahoo would make more money
acquiring dear abbey, fantasy badminton or more outlandish horoscopes.

